# Songs with a person's name in the title



## Michelle420 (Apr 23, 2017)

Melissa


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm a Drifter


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 23, 2017)

Willie the Pimp


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## WillowTree (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Disir (Apr 23, 2017)

Jane, Jane


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 23, 2017)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****



We're in sync


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes we were.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2017)

I was 15 years old when this song by Slim Whitman came out and I wore out a 45 RPM listening to it


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Disir (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2017)

Can't forget Ol' Chuck, the TRUE King of Rock and Roll. Sorry, Elvis.


----------



## Disir (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 24, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Apr 24, 2017)

The Revenge of Vera Gemini... Blue Öyster Cult, (featuring Patti Smith on backing vocals):


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Apr 24, 2017)

No compilation of songs with a person's name in it could be complete without Valleri by the Monkees. You know you like it, just admit it and enjoy:


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 24, 2017)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 123044
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 26, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 26, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 26, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 26, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 26, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 26, 2017)

Please tell me this wasn't a dude.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 26, 2017)

I never realized these guys really rocked!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 26, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 26, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 26, 2017)

Same name, different song:

G.T.  don't know shit.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 26, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2017)

and this one.....so very  close to home


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 27, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)

The inevitable Skynnyyrrrr! Hoo boy I love dis heanh!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 27, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)

Nightie night!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)

Keep in mind this is absolutely live.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 27, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 27, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Keep in mind this is absolutely live.








*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 27, 2017)

Dedicated to an old friend named Robin...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)

Somebody already got Amos Moses.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 27, 2017)

and for as much as I hate rats, I still cried my eyes out at the end of the movie.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)

Sally Goodwin.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)

Some real country!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 27, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## HaShev (Apr 27, 2017)

"Alice's House"-Psychedelic Furs


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## HaShev (Apr 27, 2017)

Siouxsie and the Banshees -" Christine "


----------



## HaShev (Apr 27, 2017)

The Smiths -"Sheila Take A Bow"


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## HaShev (Apr 27, 2017)

"Alice"-by Sisters of Mercy


----------



## OldLady (Apr 27, 2017)

Bob Dylan  Visions of Johanna


----------



## OldLady (Apr 27, 2017)

Neil Young   Cinnamon Girl


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Keep in mind this is absolutely live.



That is a really kick ass performance!    Angus Young.  Wow!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


>



I already beat you to that one!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)

Okay, somebody somewhere out there is named Misled.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)

drifter said:


>



Voted "Best guitarist" until Van Halen.

True story.


----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)

This is my song for the guy that works with me.


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2017)

drifter said:


>




Love  love loveeeee that song!!!!!!!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)

Obviously a Prince song.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)

Well I failed on the last because jinx! Grr! If I can find a live
 version before I can't edit I will. I don't care if the video doesn't embed, this is the real deal.

BingeNow Video: Prince- Darling Nikki (360p)


----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)

Ooo yeah. PS: Wurlitzer Powah!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 27, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 27, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 27, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2017)

please forgive if this has already been posted

Michelle - Beatles


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Apr 27, 2017)

From a live performance in Rochester, NY, here is Ozzy Osbourne featuring Randy Rhodes on guitar with Mr. Crowley:


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Apr 27, 2017)

NO WIRE COAT HANGERS!!!!!

From an 1981 live concert in Hollywood, FL, this is the Amazing Blue Öyster Cult performing Joan Crawford:


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Disir (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## HaShev (Apr 28, 2017)

DION- "Ruby Baby"


----------



## HaShev (Apr 28, 2017)

Was this posted yet?


----------



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 28, 2017)

drifter said:


>



You can laugh all you want, as most guys did.....But he made many of us swoon & weak in the knees, back in the day. 

At that time, I never missed an episode of General Hospital cause he played Dr Noah Drake.....back when 'Luke & Laura'  got their start & became a big thing. Once Springfield left the show, so did I.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I'm a woman. Though I am sure he made some men swoon as well. The song makes me laugh. Not the actual person.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 28, 2017)

drifter said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



oops...duly noted


----------



## Rocko (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2017)

I do not know if it was already
The Police - Roxanne


----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2017)

"Maggie May." Rod Stewart


----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey Paula (1963)


----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2017)

Walk Away Renee


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## HaShev (Apr 29, 2017)

Dalia said:


> I do not know if it was already
> The Police - Roxanne



What, you couldn't find the Eddie Murphy jail cell scene version from the movie 
48 Hrs?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Apr 30, 2017)

Summer of '67... The Association with their biggest hit, Windy:


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 30, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 30, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 30, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## featherlite (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2017)

Forgive me if it's been done. Great song.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2017)

Oh! here's one nobody thought of.


----------



## ChrisL (May 1, 2017)

featherlite said:


>



Posted it.


----------



## ChrisL (May 1, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Forgive me if it's been done. Great song.



Posted it.  Way ahead of yous!


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2017)

Not particularly a name but


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me if it's been done. Great song.
> ...


You say yous, I say ya'll


----------



## ChrisL (May 1, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I don't say yous.  Lol!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2017)

Not sure if it's been done, don't think so:


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2017)

drifter said:


>



Can't believe that one slipped by me. Great song.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2017)

There's only one Mr. Roboto.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2017)

Flash Gordon


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Rambunctious (May 1, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 1, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2017)

Skynyrrr!


----------



## ChrisL (May 1, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 1, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 1, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 1, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 1, 2017)

Chuck Berry - "Bye Bye Johnny"


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 1, 2017)

Last one.  Have a good night!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Last one.  Have a good night!



You too.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2017)

Jerry's breakdown.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2017)

Don't hate me for this. "Ballad of Chasey Lain"


----------



## skye (May 1, 2017)

Loggins & Messina - "Danny's Song"


----------



## Rambunctious (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2017)

This is how it was pre-Nirvana. 

Jammin'!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 2, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 2, 2017)

has this been posted...


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 2, 2017)

Lee Van Cleef.  I kinda like Clint better, but Lee has his place.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 2, 2017)

original


----------



## ChrisL (May 2, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 2, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lee Van Cleef.  I kinda like Clint better, but Lee has his place.



My name is Mud!


----------



## konradv (May 3, 2017)

Herman's Hermits- Mrs. Brown You've Got a Lovely Daughter


----------



## konradv (May 3, 2017)

Leo Kottke- Pamela Brown


----------



## konradv (May 3, 2017)

Jefferson Airplane- Martha


----------



## konradv (May 3, 2017)

The Who- Sally Simpson


----------



## konradv (May 3, 2017)

Van Morrison- Saint Dominic's Preview


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 3, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 3, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 3, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 3, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)

Lol!  I can't keep track of what songs were already posted!  Oh well.  I don't THINK I remember seeing this one.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)

Who believes Barry Manilow is gay?  Come on, how could this macho man by gay???


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)

God, this is just terrible.  Lol.  Who thought it was a good idea to have John Travolta sing anyways?


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 3, 2017)

Lenny


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 3, 2017)

Junior.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 3, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 3, 2017)

That's it, I gotta pull my ace in the hole.

Sleazy Sally.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 3, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 3, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2017)

Last one for me!  Nightie night!


----------



## konradv (May 3, 2017)

The Buoys- Timothy


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 3, 2017)

I haven't seen this yet, that's a shame.


----------



## konradv (May 3, 2017)

The Who- Cousin Kevin


----------



## Dalia (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## konradv (May 5, 2017)

Jefferson Airplane- Hey Fredrick


----------



## konradv (May 5, 2017)

Donovan- Sunshine Superman


----------



## konradv (May 5, 2017)

The Association- Windy


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2017)

******SMILE******


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 8, 2017)

"Charlotte Sometimes"  - The Cure


----------



## skye (May 8, 2017)

COME ON EILEEN -


----------



## skye (May 8, 2017)

this one I really like

*Aerosmith - Janie's Got A Gun*


----------



## Dalia (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 18, 2017)




----------



## konradv (May 18, 2017)

The Everly Brothers- Cathy's Clown


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2017)

Simon & Garfunkel- Kathy's Song


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2017)

Robin Gibb- Kathy´s Gone


----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 31, 2017)

Rawkin'!


----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2017)




----------



## konradv (May 31, 2017)

Blondie- Maria


----------



## konradv (Jun 1, 2017)

10,000 Maniacs- Hey Jack Kerouac


----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 4, 2017)

Paul Simon- You Can Call Me Al


----------



## konradv (Jun 5, 2017)

10,000 Maniacs- Verdi Cries


----------



## konradv (Jun 5, 2017)

10,000 Maniacs- My Sister Rose


----------



## konradv (Jun 6, 2017)

Blood, Sweat & Tears- Lucretia MacEvil


----------



## Dalia (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2017)

Buffalo Springfield- Nowadays Clancy Can't Even Sing


----------



## deanrd (Jun 22, 2017)

Nobody steps on Kafritz.  If they do then they must be crushed!


----------



## deanrd (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2017)

Give it a listen.  I think you'll recognize the tune, but the words are totally different and I don't mean because they're in German.


Juliane Werding- Am Tag Als Conny Kramer Starb


----------



## deanrd (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## deanrd (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## deanrd (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## deanrd (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## deanrd (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## deanrd (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 26, 2017)

Falco- Rock Me Amadeus


----------



## Dalia (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jul 8, 2017)

Siouxsie & the Banshees- Dear Prudence


----------



## Dalia (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 16, 2017)

Sorry if this is a repeat.....


----------



## Dalia (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Oct 18, 2017)

Leo Kottke- Tilt Billings & the Student Prince


----------



## deanrd (Oct 18, 2017)

Never too young to be rotten.

Never too young to be down right dirty.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 18, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 18, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## SeaGal (Oct 19, 2017)

Back in the day, this was considered a 'dirty' song by the adults - we fostered that image by dancing
'the dog' to it - a not so pretty dance move involving a little 'hip' action - which can be briefly seen in the background, cleaned up for broadcast no doubt.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 19, 2017)

_They got a vintage Victrola 1951
Full of my favorite records that I grew up on
They got ole Hank and Lefty and there's B24
Set 'em up Joe and play "Walking The Floor"
_

Ohhhhhh that steel guitar!


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 19, 2017)

Skimmed the first 9 pages and the last four - didn't see this one.  Apologies if it's been posted before, but I don't believe any others can match these beautiful voices.  Danny Boy by Celtic Woman.  Was fortunate to see them in concert couple of years ago.


In loving memory of our friend Bill - who 'grew up' in a jungle far away, and who loved this song so.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 20, 2017)

This is my most favorite rendition of the song because my newest favorite singer got to be the one who did the leading for this re-recording of it, I love my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys so much.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 20, 2017)

This one I used to ice skate to when living in Salt Lake City. Little fluttering skirt and quiet, sensual rhythm.


----------



## Tehon (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 23, 2017)




----------

